# Orchid Rescues



## The Snark (Aug 21, 2015)

While they may seem delicate, orchids are one of the hardiest plants on the planet. Those pictured here were from displays that quit flowering and were thrown in the trash. A few weeks later someone dug them out and gave them to us. They then sat in a wash tub, ignored, soaked in water and rotting for several months. I finally got around to sorting them out, hanging them where they got plenty of air, then proceeded to burn them in full sunlight for about a half year. Then I put a sun screen over them and try to remember to water them regularly.

Over a year 'dead' then...




If I can't grow one way, I'll try it another. Rooting out at the end of a stem.


Maybe if we hold hands we can do it together! (Symbionts roots joined, giving each other a supporting environment)


Thankyou for the second chance!

Reactions: Like 4 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 23, 2015)

Impressive. And nice looking turn out, Turns out neglect is the secret to a green thumb!


----------



## awiec (Aug 23, 2015)

I remember I got some "ugly duckings" for a few bucks, they were pretty beat up but now are probably my best growing orchids that I have (I don't have their names on me atm).


----------



## The Snark (Aug 24, 2015)

Malhavoc's said:


> Impressive. And nice looking turn out, Turns out neglect is the secret to a green thumb!


In the case of orchids this can often be true. It happens all the time; an orchid starts to look sickly and the well intentioned owner crams it in a pot filled with rich damp potting soil. As my friend the factory orchid grower explained, several million times the nutrients the plant requires, cutting off the air the roots need and promoting dozens of diseases.

The factory farms run a super delicate balance to force the plants to grow to marketable size. They are growing in loose fiber, usually coconut, with plenty of air circulation. Then they are watered up to 10 times a day with a nutrient laden soup. The time between waterings is carefully worked out to give the plant a breathing period. Most of these orchids are constantly monitored and rotated around in the huge green houses where there is more or less humidity, light, and breezes. Think 10 or more orchid tenders moving through tens of thousands of suspended pots, trimming, inspecting and moving them about all day long. I have to get my arse down to his farm and do a photo essay.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 2, 2015)

Just some info on increasing growth speed of orchids.
The test subjects are all the rescue plants as photographed above. The temperature ranges from 105F during the day to 50F at night. Median average, about 74F. Relative humidity averages 70%. The plants are all in sunlight, moderately filtered.

-All the plants are basically bare root, epiphytic.
I've increased their watering from once every 3 days to twice per day over a period of 3 months. Am now increasing to 3 times per day. This can only be safe and healthy if the plants are bare root and they get a chance to dry out between waterings to prevent undesirable organism growth on them.
The water I'm using is non chlorinated and essentially, filthy. It's tap water but back flow preventers are rare here and we have numerous dairy farms and other sources of filth contamination. So read, plain dirty full of all sorts of crud ditch water.

With 2 waterings per day the roots of the plants are now growing at almost 1/2 inch per day! With orchid, especially bare root, the best way to judge the plants growth and growth potential is through root growth. 4 plants have been flowering now for almost 3 months and two are growing new flower stems. This is extreme growth for orchids.

So the present bottom line is give the roots all the air you can and water as often as possible while keeping an eye on the roots that they are a slightly grayish white. When they turn brown or green that is foreign organism growth. Dry-wet-dry-wet strongly contributes to preventing the undesirable organisms. I have high hopes that in the next few months these plants won't be recognizable as the scrawny mangled mess they were. 

So in the terrariums it's all about air circulation. They not only don't need a growth medium, they will actually grow faster and healthier without it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 7, 2015)

By chance(?), we have the proper conditions, then the organism is perceived as hardy;  "So the present bottom line is give the roots all the air you can and water as often as possible while keeping an eye on the roots that they are a slightly grayish white. When they turn brown or green that is foreign organism growth. Dry-wet-dry-wet strongly contributes to preventing the undesirable organisms. I have high hopes that in the next few months these plants won't be recognizable as the scrawny mangled mess they were. So in the terrariums it's all about air circulation. They not only don't need a growth medium, they will actually grow faster and healthier without it."  Figure it out, then it doesn't seem so fragile.  I've seen it over and over again with animals.  It's so often said that "so and so" is hard to keep in captivity but often the truth is that the animals aren't being kept properly and keepers don't know it and don't want to believe it because if their ego, saying, "I couldn't do it so other people can't do it either...."  A good example here.  So ....keep trying!, and don't believe what you read so much.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 7, 2015)

I just had two more of the recuees put out flower stems. Stealth. One hidden in foliage, one 12 inch stem that hid under a neighbors basket. They are seriously taking off, weaving roots into each other to create a miniature ecosystem. Give them a couple of months and I'll add some pictures. And probably get accused of photographing different plants.

---------- Post added 12-08-2015 at 07:16 AM ----------




Galapoheros said:


> By chance(?), we have the proper conditions, then the organism is perceived as hardy;  "So the present bottom line is give the roots all the air you can and water as often as possible while keeping an eye on the roots that they are a slightly grayish white. When they turn brown or green that is foreign organism growth. Dry-wet-dry-wet strongly contributes to preventing the undesirable organisms. I have high hopes that in the next few months these plants won't be recognizable as the scrawny mangled mess they were. So in the terrariums it's all about air circulation. They not only don't need a growth medium, they will actually grow faster and healthier without it."  Figure it out, then it doesn't seem so fragile.  I've seen it over and over again with animals.  It's so often said that "so and so" is hard to keep in captivity but often the truth is that the animals aren't being kept properly and keepers don't know it and don't want to believe it because if their ego, saying, "I couldn't do it so other people can't do it either...."  A good example here.  So ....keep trying!, and don't believe what you read so much.


This coming from a very science oriented academic. With plants and animals, like it or not, believe it or not, Feng Shui does have a profound effect on the growth, health and longevity.


----------

